# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشکل در جلو و عقب بردن فیلم

## Win_RT

سلام ،من فیلم هایی رو از تلویزیون با Card-TV ذخیره کردم،اما وقتی فیلم ها رو اجرا میکنم نمی تونم اونهارو جلو و عقب ببرم،و وقتی جلو می برم فقط صدا جلو میره،با برنامه های Media Player،KMPlayer-Nero- تست کردم.

----------


## jafar2012

hi
فرمت فیلم ها رو تبدیل کن درست می شه

----------

